# Tordon 22 - Anyone use it on your hay fields?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Browsing some herbicides and reading about Tordon 22. Might be an option to diverse the application of herbicides to help prevent resistant weeds. Looks like a pesticides license is required for application, but didn't see any residual that requires hay to stay where it's harvested like GrazonNext XL for 18 months.?
Anyone use this stuff, when do you reach for it? Good, bad and ugly if it?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

This is the residual component of Grazon P + D. So, combined with 2,4D you have the basis for the original Grazon formula. This is also the part of the mix that makes Grazon require the applicators license. So, there is the residual action on legumes and other broadleaves for 6 months to a year, if you are wanting those growing. Alfalfa is sensitive out to about a year

Is this in a hayfield, pasture? What are you growing?

Reed


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

reede said:


> This is the residual component of Grazon P + D. So, combined with 2,4D you have the basis for the original Grazon formula. This is also the part of the mix that makes Grazon require the applicators license. So, there is the residual action on legumes and other broadleaves for 6 months to a year, if you are wanting those growing. Alfalfa is sensitive out to about a year
> 
> Is this in a hayfield, pasture? What are you growing?
> 
> Reed


Have done more reading and think this is not for my hay fields due to the residuals as I sell everything. I'm growing timothy, teff, mixed grass and have had OG in prior years. No legumes.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

So in that case it would work for the weed control component, but you could have the manure carryover of killing veggies if you put manure on the vegetable garden. That is the part that gets into how it fits into your program.


----------

